# Droid x2 typing problems



## soccerplayer14 (Aug 15, 2011)

I bought a Droid x2 from verizon wireless about 3 weeks ago. and when i would type anything whenever i pressed the space bar the texting box would dissapear. and this has been happening for a while now and it wont fix its self and i dont know what to do.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Are you sure you are hitting the space bar and not the "clear" touch button on the bottom of the phone?

Also, with 3 weeks in with the phone, simple thing to do is go to Verizon and get a new phone. You do have a 1 year warranty.


----------

